# Largest Indoor Bust In History.



## Comatoked (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey, I Was Just Surfing The Net And Came Across This, IDK If Anyone has Seen This But I Am Sure There Are Some That Havent And This Just Blew Me Away. Acording To The Net This Was The Largest Indoor Bust In History I Belive It happend In Canada, It Was Located In A Old Beer Brewing Factory That Was Rented Out And Turned Into A Dope factory (FOR REAL) It Said They Had Over A Million Dollar's In Light's And Growing Supplies Involved And Estimated The Pot Worth At $30 Million Dollar's! I Belive This Happend In 2004 Not Sure Though Just Thought You All Would Like To See This. The Pics here Dont Show All Of The Operation But I Am Sure There Is A Lot Not Seen. The Big Tank Showed Below Is Actually 1 Of 6 That Used To Be Full Of Beer But In '04 Filled With Dope. Dose Anybody Know What Kind Of Light Were Used?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 5, 2007)

*By the size of the operation i would have to say they are 1,000 watt HPS lights. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats a shame...beautiful grow!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 5, 2007)

seeing grow operations like that makes me not worry as much about the one light i have in my room growing personal smoke. 

on the other hand, it makes me want to start some more seedlings. wish i could have been in a 50 mile breeze of that crop get destroyed...lol.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 5, 2007)

man  you can getaway only for so long   with something that big 

but it looks superrr

they will spend long time im IIIII  place


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Jan 6, 2007)

wow it is all in soil must of had alot of ppl watering.:cry:


----------



## Droster (Jan 6, 2007)

Damn.
Think about this... What if you had all that weed =)
If I had all that... OHHHHHHH HAPPY DAYS!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah i am not sure its possible to overdose on WEED, but with all that product i would try as hard as i could......lol.


----------



## sanchez (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah dude, that grow op made me proud to be Canadian!  

at least it disproves the myth that weed smokers are unproductive


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah thats some serious motivation going on right there. 

my house would be so clean it wouldnt be funny.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Jan 7, 2007)

sanchez said:
			
		

> yeah dude, that grow op made me proud to be Canadian!
> 
> at least it disproves the myth that weed smokers are unproductive


 
They were in it for the money, theres a chance they don't even smoke. I've known a few dealers who dont smoke but still sell it. In all likelihood, they prolly smoked a whole lot tho :bong:


----------



## sanchez (Jan 7, 2007)

well that's the smart thing to do, like Biggie said 'don't get high on your own supply'.  

we used to drive by the brewery all the time, it's a landmark on Hwy 401.  Still amazed by it all people, cause it's a full-blown factory!!!


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2007)

so what they busted me im out of jail now hahahaha. lol


----------



## caabca (Jan 9, 2007)

haha yeah its in barrie ontario, they caught them because there were unmarked white trucks going in and out of a "closed" molson brewery..suspicious..anyway heres the link..http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/marijuana/grow_operations.html


----------



## Bubba Bear (Jan 12, 2007)

I am an electrician and the bulbs look more like Metal Halide than High Pressure Sodium.......Metal halide comes in 150 watt -1,000 watt fixtures...either way it looks like a sweet operation..ok I blew the pic up and your right..they are High Pressure Sodium bulbs...the center of those bulbs are great to use as knife sharpners...if ya ever get ahold of one just break the outer glas and remove the stick in the middle and it will put a sweet smooth sharp edge on your pocket knif, I keep one in my tool pouch..........if your knife is super dull its best to use a wet stone first then finish it off with that stick and you can shave with it


----------



## cdblop (Jan 12, 2007)

i used to get bud from there ahahahaahha...well not strait from there but from close by there and they would be like this is the brew never really put it togethor till the bust happened


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Jan 13, 2007)

> they will spend long time im IIIII place


"jail" you mean?





> OHHHHHHH HAPPY DAYS!


lmmfao


> They were in it for the money, theres a chance they don't even smoke. I've known a few dealers who dont smoke but still sell it


its never a good idea to do that because you got no restraints. of course this is growable notr a pouder u got from a higher dealer but still. You need it tested use Chris Tucker, that using is what destroyed my dad and also my shot at descent child support..



> they caught them because there were unmarked white trucks going in and out of a "closed" molson brewery..suspicious..


i dont get it.. how the hell was it suspicious if the topic starter says these runners rented the place out? why did people not just assume the runners/renters were just cnducting honest buisness? 
hell i live in a run down hotel with druggies who have noses like a bloodhound with the cops driving all slow out here daily, and i still got my crops in the window :/

but if i were in this brewery id be to excited at the chance of making my own beer to even start on green. Escobar > Sam Adams


----------

